# Another personal best



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My son broke his personal best agin tonight.with a 25-lb flathead, and as usual it came on cut shad and circle hooks


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Way to go guys. I see you're still on a good roll this year. Keep it up!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice fish, congrats.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

They keep getting bigger!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats again,better look out Jack he is after your PB record


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Nice Fish!!! I miss living close to the river.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's one I caught and posted on the SW forum about a month ago. If you had to guess a weight what would it be? I didn't have a scale or tape with me. The fish went from my chin to midway between my knee and ankle. I would guess definately over thirty. What do you think?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, he's gaining on you Jack............Doc


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Jack, glad to see you're doing a good job passing the heritage along.

Trophy I'de say that fish is mid to high 30's.


----------

